# Raised bed- stone/brick material



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

I am thinking of building a raised bed for some vegetables. At this point I am thinking of doing it with Pavers, but not 100% sold on that idea just yet. Would like to see some pictures of ya'lls raised beds if you don't mind. 

Thanks


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Downside of pavers or stone is that it gets hot and holds heat, drying out the soil inside quicker. If you have a good irrigation system, it's no big deal. If not, you better not miss a day of watering in the summertime.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

i made mine out of 2x12 non treated wood. even though i was told that the new treated wood was considered safe . im not really sure i can figure out how to post a pic here. but i could e-mail you some pics if you like .


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

This is how they do raised beds at Urban Harvest.

http://www.urbanharvest.org/advice/basics/raised_beds.html


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks guys- feel free to post your wooden ones also. Just brainstorming now.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I used landscape timbers. Cheap and easy.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Same here. They have been in place 11 years now...










I should note that we are in the process of doubling the size of the garden (and incorporating the greenhouse into it). The landscape timbers are being replaced with a PaveStone retaining walls...

If you decide on going the 'stone' route, be prepared to layout some serious cash in comparison to installing landscape timbers. The upside of the PaveStone route is that it looks better (IMO) and it is maintenance free. Cutting out and replacing a bad landscape timber (from say the 3rd tier down) is not fun at all...


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

here is the one i made. first pic is april 1st and second is may 25th. still producing more tomatoes than we can keep up with.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Jeff. There was a veggie garden thread on txwaterfowler last year. Agduckhunter posted some pics of his cousins raised beds. You may not want something that fancy but it will give you a few good ideas.


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

i used 4x6's


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Stringer said:


> here is the one i made. first pic is april 1st and second is may 25th. still producing more tomatoes than we can keep up with.


this is what mine looks like but its 16'x10'

easy construction. 2 2x6x16's and 2 2x6x10's.


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

So happy I did it this way vs. treated lumber or timbers. Cost me about $800 for 2 pallets delivered, not cheap, but it'll be there in 100 years.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks guys..... I need to decide on where to do the garden first..... I have 2 options: on the edge of my pool fence in the utility easement on the golf course (good morning sun but very filtered almost shaded) or take out a hedge row by my AC unit and put it in there. If I go with the side f the house I will likely use wood initially at least.... If I go golf course I will use stone. 

Chuck - yeah that one was CRAZy!


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Jeff. When I win the lotto I will have raised beds like that.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

B2, did u use liner for your bed?
looks good


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

Dug out grass, used landscape fabric on bottom and sides


----------



## DerekB22 (May 18, 2006)

*Stones*

If you decide you want to use the stones i have about 70 of them laying around that i would sell for $1 each they are like $2.25 from lowes. They are tanish in color. Im located in Santa Fe. A friend of mine used cedar tree trunks that we cut down to make his garden


----------



## Speck Tackler (May 28, 2004)

Here is my above ground garden.I live in the hill country so rocks are no problem.


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

These are 8'X12'. Sides are treated 2"X10". Holding up well so far.

L


----------

